# init scripte with nfs



## genius0815 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi,

i wrote an initscript with run_rc_command in it. The executable is located normaly in an nfs mounted directory. Which daemon mount the nfs filesystem when system is booting. Which entry should be in REQUIRE field for rcorder command.

genius


----------



## ProFTP (Jul 25, 2009)

/usr/local/etc/rc.d


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2009)

Try "REQUIRE: mountcritremote"


----------

